# Show day



## Steverags

Yesterday we went to the 5 shows at Bracknell, well, what a day, Dibdabs got both Oly's she was entered into and was placed in all her side classes, it was my boy Polo's 1st birthday and boy he did me proud too, he got both Grands and was placed first in all but 1 side class and was beaten by a whisker for Best Adult male in the Semi Longhair show.


----------



## may

_Huge congratulations_:thumbsup:
You must be so pleased


----------



## Susan M

Aww amazing, congratulations! And Happy Birthday to Polo!


----------



## lymorelynn

Congratulations Steve :thumbsup: An excellent day :thumbsup: many happy returns Polo


----------



## sarahecp

Happy 1st Birthday Polo  

Congratulations!!


----------



## huckybuck

Wow congratulations that's wonderful! And happy birthday as well.


----------

